# This Autumns' Manchester Velodromery 3/11/09 8-10PM



## dan_bo (29 Jul 2009)

It would appear that most of the decent (2-3 hour, weekend slots) have been mopped up by the proper clubs. Here's the remainder available:

AUGUST

SUNDAY 9TH 8-9AM & 9-10PM 
WED 12TH 5-6PM 
SAT 15TH 2-4PM & 8-10PM 
SUN 16TH 8AM-1PM & 2-5PM & 9-10PM 
SUNDAY 23RD 8-9AM & 9-10PM 
FRIDAY 28TH 7-8PM 
SAT 29TH 1-6PM & 7-10PM 
SUN 30TH 11AM-1PM & 2-5PM & 8-10PM 

SEPTEMBER 

TUESDAY 1ST 5-6PM 
WEDNESDAY 2ND 5-6PM 
WEDNESDAY 9TH 5-6PM 
THURSDAY 10TH 8-10PM 
SATURDAY 12TH 5-6PM 
TUESDAY 15TH 5-6PM 
WEDNESDAY 16TH 5-6PM 
FRIDAY 18TH 7-8PM 
SATURDAY 19TH 5-6PM 
SUNDAY 20TH 8-9AM 
TUESDAY 22ND 5-6PM 
SUNDAY 27TH 8-9AM 
TUESDAY 29TH 5-6PM 

OCTOBER 

SATURDAY 3RD 1-2PM 
SUN 4TH 8-9AM 
SAT 10TH 1-2PM & 9-10PM 
SUN 11TH 8-9AM 
SUN 18TH 8-9AM 
SUN 25TH 8-9AM 

NOVEMBER 

SUN 29TH 8-9AM 

DECEMBER 

THUR 10TH 8-10PM 
SAT 12TH 5-6PM & 9-10PM 
SUN 13TH 8AM-9AM 
TUE 15TH 7-10PM 
TUE 22ND 7-10PM 
WED 23RD 5-6PM 
SUN 27TH 8-9AM 
WED 30TH 5-6PM 

I'm on my jollies for two weeks at from the end of august; feel free to sort something out- however, I'm willing to organise what I can if there's enough interest. Discuss.


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jul 2009)

There's a very enticing 2-5pm slot on sunday 16th aug.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Jul 2009)

An evening would be better for me - no kids to leave with the Wife (thus reducing the complaints about me not pulling my weight for looking after them) and also means a possible quick drinkie afterwards in some nearby hostelry with you good folks... well, as we're out in the evening anyway...


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jul 2009)

You had a pint in gorton these days?


If a consensus is reached i'll book. I don't mind a shorter session myself, but then, I only live up the road.


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jul 2009)

SUN 16TH 8AM-1PM


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Jul 2009)

THURS 10TH Sept, 8-10PM
or
THURS 10TH December, 8-10PM 
get my votes.

2 hours, evening, nice shower afterwards and a swift tipple (non alcoholic if required) somewhere nearish before going home to bed. Lovely-jubbly.


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jul 2009)

I'm on holiday 'till the 12th or something, feel free to take the reins........


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Jul 2009)

Looks like it's just me and thee anyway, Dan. 

Vivien and the Serial Killer.


----------



## Landslide (29 Jul 2009)

As long as I can make the date, I'm up for another sesh!
August looks like a no-no, and I'd rather do more than 1 hour, which seems to leave the following options:

SEPTEMBER 
THURSDAY 10TH 8-10PM 
DECEMBER 
TUE 15TH 7-10PM 
TUE 22ND 7-10PM

Any good for you?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Jul 2009)

Tuesdays are not the best as I already play 5-a-side from 6 - 7pm... but I could always miss a week of this for some cycling tomfoolery. 

Not sure about 3 hours of it though!!!!


----------



## Young Un (29 Jul 2009)

Depends on the date really, and I would prefer a two or three hour session rather than a one hour session, and it also depends if Will is up for it?


----------



## Bokonon (29 Jul 2009)

Weekends would suit me better, but not the last in August or first two in September. I'd still do my best to make a weekday evening though.


----------



## 4F (30 Jul 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> THURS 10TH December, 8-10PM



Umm I would be up for that. I should be able to coincide with a pre christmas customer visit in the area around it


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jul 2009)

Thurs 10th Dec would be a good 'un for me as well. I will also be able to give a couple of people who needed a lift to the train station a lift to the train station.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Aug 2009)

Soooooooooo........ do I book?


----------



## marinyork (7 Aug 2009)

Make it so I mean yes .


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (8 Aug 2009)

Sounds good to me. May I suggest though (given that there were a lot of dropouts from the last one - mostly from my group I hasten to add!!) that you get a £10 cheque sent to you by anyone interested, to be cashed if they do not show (or torn up on the day once they have paid). That way the cost is kept down even if people do not turn up.

Just a thought.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Aug 2009)

i would like to try the rack. but, i have a few questions. can a complete novice tag along? how much does it cost? and, how fit do you need to be? whilst not totally unfit, i'm an overweight 40 year old who can manage to do mtl ccw in 10 hours, and complete over 60 miles on a brommie in hilly country. will i be able to handle it?

cheers

shaun


----------



## dan_bo (8 Aug 2009)

yes, yes, no, nothing; it'll be fine come along.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Aug 2009)

count me in then. i did go to watch a few races when it first opened and was amazed how steep the bankings are.


----------



## Landslide (9 Aug 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Soooooooooo........ do I book?



Thursday 10th Dec? Put me down as a definite if you're booking. Happy to supply a deposit as suggested by The Sharkmeister.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Aug 2009)

yeah me too


cheers


----------



## spandex (9 Aug 2009)

So whats the date we are looking at?


----------



## dan_bo (9 Aug 2009)

Thursday 10th Dec 8-10PM, i'll book it tomorrow assuming it's still there. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## spandex (9 Aug 2009)

Is it still ok for new one to join?


----------



## dan_bo (9 Aug 2009)

NO! yer can FECK OFF!


----------



## dan_bo (9 Aug 2009)

Yes of course it would be a pleasure and i'll personally bend over backwards to make sure your visit to manchester is as pleasurable as can be. I'll even try and fall off spectacularly on the track.


----------



## spandex (9 Aug 2009)

dan_bo said:


> NO! yer can FECK OFF!


----------



## spandex (9 Aug 2009)

See you then


----------



## Landslide (9 Aug 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Yes of course it would be a pleasure and i'll personally bend over backwards to make sure your visit to manchester is as pleasurable as can be. I'll even try and fall off spectacularly on the track.



Would it be too much to ask that you don't do the last bit directly in front of me?


----------



## dan_bo (10 Aug 2009)

Right- thurs 10th Dec has gone.


to be replaced by *TUESDAY 3rd NOV 8-10. Booked.*


How'd you like THEM apples?


----------



## dan_bo (10 Aug 2009)

That's 

*TUESDAY 3rd NOV 8-10. Booked.*


----------



## dan_bo (10 Aug 2009)

Just to confirm

*TUESDAY 3rd NOV 8-10. *


----------



## spandex (10 Aug 2009)

Sounds good

I will be getting in by train is it close or shall I leave my bike at home or will one of the locals be willing to show me the way?


----------



## dan_bo (10 Aug 2009)

If there's no-one to meet you I can pick you up from the train stn. Will it be picadilly?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (10 Aug 2009)

Hmm.... a 5-a-side footie night.... okay, sounds good to me.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Aug 2009)

put in diary. thanks. how much do i need to bring to pay?


----------



## spandex (10 Aug 2009)

dan_bo said:


> If there's no-one to meet you I can pick you up from the train stn. Will it be picadilly?




I am thinking so unless you can think of a closer one to the VD? I do not know Manchester at all sorry.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (10 Aug 2009)

spandex said:


> I am thinking so unless you can think of a closer one to the VD? I do not know Manchester at all sorry.


I think Picadilly is the closest, Spandex. 

What date will it be, btw, Dan?


----------



## Landslide (10 Aug 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> What date will it be, btw, Dan?



Third on the left:


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (10 Aug 2009)

... your left, or my left?


----------



## Landslide (10 Aug 2009)

Just remember to keep turning left once you're on the boards...


----------



## Bokonon (10 Aug 2009)

Dan - can you just confirm that it is Tuesday 3rd November, 8-10? If so, you can count me in.

Spandex - I'll be taking the train in to Piccadilly from Leeds, which could well be the same train that you'll be on. It's a 15 minute trip by Brompton to the Velodrome if I don't get too lost.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Aug 2009)

*TUESDAY 3rd NOV 8-10*


----------



## dan_bo (10 Aug 2009)

*TUESDAY 3rd NOV 8-10.*


----------



## spandex (10 Aug 2009)

Bokonon said:


> Dan - can you just confirm that it is Tuesday 3rd November, 8-10? If so, you can count me in.
> 
> Spandex - I'll be taking the train in to Piccadilly from Leeds, which could well be the same train that you'll be on. It's a 15 minute trip by Brompton to the Velodrome if I don't get too lost.




Cool I will let you know what time train I will be getting and I will send you a PM with my phone #. I will all so grab one of the Bromptons from work


----------



## HelenD123 (10 Aug 2009)

The Spandex legs are finally getting to meet the velodrome! You'd better all watch out


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (10 Aug 2009)

Dan, if you can make a booking on Tuesday November 3rd from about 8pm, I suspect that there may be some interest. 

Do you want to give the "post-dated cheques" idea a whirl, and if so then I'll pop mine in the post to you asap (best check with Wifey about the date first though... November 3rd was it?)


----------



## dan_bo (10 Aug 2009)

Right yeah. Post dated cheques. Err...Right. 


A place on the aformentioned track do on *TUESDAY 3rd NOV 8-10* will be confirmed upon reciept of a post-dated cheque for *TEN ENGLISH STERLING TYPE POUNDS* which can be sent to me, Danny Reilly, at


actually PM me and i'll tell you where you can send it


If you're unable to write cheques, I also accept tyres. And meat. Or just PM me if you have any probs.

The cheque will be destroyed/given back/cashed depending on whether you turn up or not.


----------



## longers (10 Aug 2009)

I'm keen and I'll see who else wants to come.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2009)

Just noticed...*Tuesday 3rd November 8 - 10* 

I'll be driving then......no camping trips planned.....

Count me in.

I'll PM you............


----------



## spandex (10 Aug 2009)

Im coming longers how long has it been 2years?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (10 Aug 2009)

Dan, might be worth PMing Shaun to see if he can change the thread title to include the date (I think November 3rd has been mentioned...) as it's not on page one so some may miss it as other dates are mentioned.


----------



## colly (10 Aug 2009)

I wouldn't mind another go, so if there is room put me down for it.

If there is room, I'll be driving over from Leeds in the van with two spare seats and space for a good number of bikes.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Aug 2009)

I'll PM everyone with my adress at once so's I don't have to type it 20 times. Interested parties PM me, a few already have.......


----------



## dan_bo (11 Aug 2009)

*
I'll PM everyone with my adress at once so's I don't have to type it 20 times. Interested parties PM me, a few already have....... *

Just for you that sharky.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Aug 2009)

Aha. Paperwork's just arrived- prices have crept up unsurprisingly. 

£85/hour track hire

£9.60 f't bike

£47/2 hours coach

so that'll be £217/n + bike hire + shoe hire (about £3). Each. Please. On the day.


----------



## Landslide (11 Aug 2009)

I've got £2.48, an old Guinness bottle top and some lint in my pocket. Will that do you?


----------



## dan_bo (11 Aug 2009)

Got any chewed pencils?


----------



## Landslide (11 Aug 2009)

Not chewed as of yet, but I'm sure we could come to some sort of agreement...


----------



## trio25 (12 Aug 2009)

Will check the date out with the Boss later and see. Not sure I can stay awake that late ;-)


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Aug 2009)

trio25 said:


> *Will check the date out with the Boss later* and see. Not sure I can stay awake that late ;-)


What???? I conclude from this that you must be gay then*, because you must be if you are female and also have a Boss to sanction these sorts of things (like all of us men)... surely that person isn't a bloke - we just don't get to such positions of high authority! 




* which is totally fine, before anyone jumps up and down on me (excuse the phrasing).


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Aug 2009)

the sums lost me. for eg if 10 people turn up would it be 

(217/10)+19.20+3=21.70+19.20+3=£43.90

is this right?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Aug 2009)

shauncollier said:


> the sums lost me. for eg if 10 people turn up would it be
> 
> (217/10)+19.20+3=21.70+19.20+3=£43.90
> 
> is this right?


No. Cost of track hire + coach hire / number of people = 217 / 10 = 21.70 per person

If you hire a bike (most do) then it's an additional 9.60, and shoes are an extra 4 quid (or something like that) thus giving a toal of about 35 quid.

The first session we had 19 people and it worked out at a pretty reasonable cost. Last time there were lots of dropouts and it turned out to be quite expensive - hence the use of the cheque system so dropouts are no longer funded by everyone else who turns up.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Aug 2009)

No. its

217/10+9.60+3=35

but we'll have more than ten so it'll be more like

217/17+9.60+3=25 ish or


217/24+9.60+3=21 ish.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Aug 2009)

dan_bo said:


> No. its
> 
> (217/10)+9.60+3=35
> 
> ...


Wot he said (with added parenthesis for slightly more clarity, I hope).


----------



## trio25 (12 Aug 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> What???? I conclude from this that you must be gay then*, because you must be if you are female and also have a Boss to sanction these sorts of things (like all of us men)... surely that person isn't a bloke - we just don't get to such positions of high authority!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Were you not at the first track session? You would have met the Boss then!


----------



## dan_bo (12 Aug 2009)

So far I make it 11 or 12 without guests and what have you so we should have 20 easily.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Aug 2009)

sorry i allowed for 2 hrs bike cost. anyway that's not a bad price for a day out. still haven't received an address for the cheque.


----------



## Young Un (12 Aug 2009)

Wish it wasn't on a weekday, I really want to get my Dolan out on the boards


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Aug 2009)

Young Un said:


> Wish it wasn't on a weekday, I really want to get my Dolan out on the boards


I sincerely hope that's not some smutty euphemism, Young Un.


----------



## Young Un (12 Aug 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I sincerely hope that's not some smutty euphemism, Young Un. B)


----------



## dan_bo (12 Aug 2009)

dan_bo said:


> I'll PM everyone with my adress at once so's I don't have to type it 20 times. Interested parties PM me, a few already have.......



as above


----------



## trio25 (14 Aug 2009)

It's a yes for me and Ali Danny!

I will be half asleep but I'm sure it will be fun!


----------



## dan_bo (14 Aug 2009)

kewl


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (14 Aug 2009)

2 bods here are interested and will be providing £10 cash to me to secure their places - I'll PM you when I have the readies, Dan.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Aug 2009)

Right, deposit's paid. We're expecting 

Me + 6
trio +1
sharky+2
longers +2
shaun collier
colly
fozzy
spandex
bokonon
lanslide
Marin york
Ilovebikes
Mike e.

smashing- that's 24. *I'll draw a line under that at this point, unless there's any drop-outs.*

Send your £10 cheques to me, Daniel Reilly, here


Or give them to me when i'm out riding with you. in plastic so I don't end up with papier mache' in my back pocket. 


any problems let me know- although to be honest don't bother for the next two weeks 'cos i'm off on HOLIDAY!!!!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Aug 2009)

I have a cheque from 1 guy here, and a tenner from the other and will bring them over on the day if that's okay with you, Dan. 

They should both be turning up now I have their cash, and if they don't then the reddies are already in the pot (so to speak).

Good turn out for this one, it looks like!! Is there a reserve list sorted too?


----------



## fossyant (27 Aug 2009)

I'll post in a couple of weeks then - rather than it sitting around for you at 'work'.....

Cool - good turnout !


----------



## 4F (27 Aug 2009)

Grrr only just found this thread again, If too late can you put me down as 1st reserve please


----------



## Tharg2007 (27 Aug 2009)

hmmm, i might be interested


----------



## iLB (28 Aug 2009)

can't wait for this !

*excited*


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Sep 2009)

dan,
i'm still in. will send postal order today. cheers.

shaun


----------



## Tharg2007 (18 Sep 2009)

any room for a little one?


----------



## mike e (18 Sep 2009)

Good Morning Dan,

Can you PM me the details all where to send the £££ please...


----------



## mike e (18 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Good Morning Dan,
> 
> Can you PM me the details all where to send the £££ please...



OF where not ALL where, it's Friday..........................long week


----------



## Landslide (18 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Good Morning Dan,
> 
> Can you PM me the details all where to send the £££ please...



Hem-hem...


----------



## mike e (18 Sep 2009)

Landslide said:


> Hem-hem...



OK, so I re-read the thread and noticed this after I'd posted.

Will now post a cheque, or are you on the Strines ride Dan?, if so I can square up with you next Saturday.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Sep 2009)

I'm gonna try to meet the strines bash, but to be honest, it's better posted. Unless, of course, you have a cheque laminating machine.


----------



## 4F (18 Sep 2009)

Dan Bo, are you running a reserves list on this or can you add to the original booking ?


----------



## dan_bo (18 Sep 2009)

It's a long way to go on a reserve list mr.F- come along i'll not turn you back


----------



## 4F (19 Sep 2009)

Nice one dan_bo, will send deposit up. Now to organise some client visits in the area so I can claim as a business trip


----------



## dan_bo (21 Sep 2009)

Smeggers, fill your boots. You're welcome.



THAT'S IT NOW THOUGH PEEPS!


----------



## trio25 (21 Sep 2009)

Forgot about cheque will get onto it!

Got my accreditation yesterday!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (21 Sep 2009)

trio25 said:


> Forgot about cheque will get onto it!
> 
> Got my accreditation yesterday!


Well done, you. What does that involve precisely?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Sep 2009)

dan,

doing postal order tomorrow, if i put your name on it can you knock it of the price on the day?


----------



## MancRider78 (21 Sep 2009)

Would it be possible to set up a mailing list for people that have expressed interest but have missed the mail again!! just getting back online after the school holidays and catching up with everything


----------



## dan_bo (21 Sep 2009)

trio25 said:


> Forgot about cheque will get onto it!
> 
> Got my accreditation yesterday!



got your lungs ready for the 3peaks smartarse?


----------



## dan_bo (21 Sep 2009)

shauncollier said:


> dan,
> 
> doing postal order tomorrow, if i put your name on it can you knock it of the price on the day?



yeah whatever


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Sep 2009)

cheers dan,

see you there.


----------



## trio25 (22 Sep 2009)

Accrediation involves getting scared, falling off, or was that just me?

Basically they have a series of exercises you have to be able to do so they know you can ride safely! 

I did it in a day, which was hard, spread out over a month or so would be better so you could practice!


----------



## dan_bo (5 Oct 2009)

bump!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (5 Oct 2009)

dan_bo said:


> bump!


Was that you falling off on the track again, Dan?


----------



## dan_bo (5 Oct 2009)

Nah that's more of a SCRAWP!


----------



## 4F (5 Oct 2009)

Right then local advise requested please. I have a meeting in Stockport the following morning at 8 so looking for premier inn type ish accomodation in the area. I suppose something near Stockport would be preferable. Any ideas folks please ?


----------



## dan_bo (5 Oct 2009)

Manchester or stockport will do either way it's only about 12 minutes by train.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Oct 2009)

There's a half decent looking malmaison and a jury's inn right near picadilly station as well.


----------



## MancRider78 (7 Oct 2009)

lots down near the coach station, one of those £29 room type jobbies. will get more info if you want


----------



## longers (7 Oct 2009)

MancRider78 said:


> lots down near the coach station, one of those £29 room type jobbies. will get more info if you want



Noodley is looking for accommodation ideas near the velodrome early next year in his "Revolution" thread in the racing section. 
He might not look in here so I reckon he'd appreciate any info you could get him too.


----------



## 4F (8 Oct 2009)

Not worried about too cheap as it will be on expenses  but would prefer somewhere close to Bredbury Park Way, Bredbury as that is where I need to be at 8 on Wed morning.


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Oct 2009)

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/hotel_overview.php?hotel_id=155


----------



## 4F (8 Oct 2009)

Thanks but to be honest I was hoping to avoid using the M60 in the morning


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Oct 2009)

you can


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Oct 2009)

oops, wrong way


----------



## dan_bo (8 Oct 2009)

Helicopter?


----------



## 4F (8 Oct 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Helicopter?



Not sure the expenses would stretch that far. 

OK all sorted now, many thanks for all suggestions.


----------



## dan_bo (9 Oct 2009)

The Latest, and last.

Me + 5
trio +1
sharky+2
longers +2
shaun collier
colly
fozzy
spandex
bokonon
lanslide
Marin york
Ilovebikes
Mike e.
4F
Smeggers II
Tharg

errr...anyone i've missed off/bottling out?


----------



## 4F (9 Oct 2009)

Being a virgin to the boards whats the crack with regards to rental of equipment. Do we have to book this in advance ?


----------



## dan_bo (9 Oct 2009)

Oh yeah. PM me the size of the bike you'd like and it'll be there for you on the day. I think it's 9.60 on the day.


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Oct 2009)

dan, shall i pm you my size too?
I'd be better off measuring my vigorelli as it fits perfect for me.


----------



## dan_bo (9 Oct 2009)

yeah


----------



## trio25 (9 Oct 2009)

Dan this is random can you ask for bike 20-6 so size 20 bike number 6, it has a saddle I get on with!


----------



## dan_bo (10 Oct 2009)

I shall try!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Oct 2009)

Dan.. I have another chap interested in coming along (has been to a prev one too) but he forgot to get a deposit over to me... is there still a reserve list? If so, can he be added - he lives a few minutes away from the Velodrome so could even make it on the day should the need arise.

Cheers me dears.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Oct 2009)

I don't see why not.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Oct 2009)

Shaun Collier
Spandex
Ilovebikes
MIke E
Smeggers


I need your bike size and names please- for bike hire porpoises!


And anyone who is bringing accomplices!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (20 Oct 2009)

Dan, I got (I think) a 22.5 for the last outing, and this seemed to be better than the slightly smaller one I had for the first outing... so if I could have that one again, pretty please. 

As for my accomplices, I'll get back to you (although Andy came last time so you may already have his size on file).


----------



## dan_bo (21 Oct 2009)

Boooo!


----------



## Landslide (21 Oct 2009)

Hisssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (21 Oct 2009)

User3094 said:


> Hi dan bo - as tempted as I am, think Im gonna gib out of this one. Am deffo up for the "fixed" ride the week after. Thanks!!!


Does this mean there's a space for my mate from work who's been before and was on the reserves list? He meant to bring the deposit over but then forgot about it.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Oct 2009)

yeah. name/bike size innit.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Oct 2009)

along with the rest of 'em


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (21 Oct 2009)

Yay - I'll get back to you with the details.


----------



## longers (21 Oct 2009)

Sorry but myself and Lex can't make it, I'm too busy and he's skint. 
I hope to be able to do the ride on the sunday though.

Have fun!


----------



## Tharg2007 (21 Oct 2009)

they dropping like flies!!!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Oct 2009)

i'm still in even tho i keep forgetting to send the postal order. got it. just keep forgetting to send it. gunna ask wife tomorrow.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Oct 2009)

how do i measure for a track bike? i've only got a mtb and brommie. i'm 6ft and have a 33inch inside leg.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Oct 2009)

I'll put you down for a 57 Shaun.


----------



## Landslide (22 Oct 2009)

Sounds like a good size to me, I'm the same dimensions, and that's what I ride at Manchester.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Oct 2009)

cheers dan. i will bow to your knowledge as i have absolutlely no idea. my wife has said she will send postal order today. she isn't like me. she gets things done.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Oct 2009)

shauncollier said:


> cheers dan. *i will bow to your knowledge* as i have absolutlely no idea. my wife has said she will send postal order today. she isn't like me. she gets things done.



I wouldn't bother to be honest.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Oct 2009)

wouldn't bother doing what? bowing or sending deposit?
if it's bowing then "thank you", my back says creakily
.
cheers


----------



## mike e (22 Oct 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Shaun Collier
> Spandex
> Ilovebikes
> *MIke E*
> ...



Hi Dan,

A 21.5 for me please, and a cheque will be in the post in the morning.

Cheers,

Mike.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (23 Oct 2009)

Dan, my mate Andy had a 22 last time and wants something slightly smaller this time... so watever the next size down is, please (a 20?). No details from the other chap yet as he's away this week.

He also has a couple of mates who are interested... is there room or are we at breaking point? 

Has everyone sent cheques/cash to reserve their place? (I'm aware I haven't, but you know I'll be there, and I have the cash/cheques for the 2 I'm bringing currently)


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2009)

I've already asked Dan for the fastest one - you know, just like at the go-karts, there was always a couple of karts that were quicker.


----------



## trio25 (24 Oct 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Dan, my mate Andy had a 22 last time and wants something slightly smaller this time... so watever the next size down is, please (a 20?). No details from the other chap yet as he's away this week.
> 
> He also has a couple of mates who are interested... is there room or are we at breaking point?
> 
> Has everyone sent cheques/cash to reserve their place? (I'm aware I haven't, but you know I'll be there, and I have the cash/cheques for the 2 I'm bringing currently)



I ride a 20" and I'm 5'3 so maybe a 21?


----------



## spandex (25 Oct 2009)

Sorry Ive not been around

I have forgotten who I am getting the train with someone said they was getting the train from Leeds?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Oct 2009)

what shoes do i need? i've got spd's and sturdy trail shoes. if these are not correct can i hire the correct ones?
cheers


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2009)

Look DELTA compatible shoes ONLY - the older Looks....

It's the system I use anyway.........

I can bring a pair of Sidi Genius 2's - 42's....bit tight for me now (Italian fitting) - if you are a 40/41 you might be OK, and an old pair of Diadora 42's if needed.... - I now use 43 Spesh road shoes....

You can also hire shoes at the drome.... happy to bring my two spare pairs..... just in case........


----------



## Bokonon (26 Oct 2009)

spandex said:


> Sorry Ive not been around
> 
> I have forgotten who I am getting the train with someone said they was getting the train from Leeds?



It was me orignially planning to get the train from Leeds, though if Colly is still down for going I'm not sure what his travel arrangements are going to be...


----------



## spandex (26 Oct 2009)

Bokonon said:


> It was me orignially planning to get the train from Leeds, though if Colly is still down for going I'm not sure what his travel arrangements are going to be...



If you could let me know as Ill need to find out what is the best train to get. Thanks Mr


----------



## Bokonon (28 Oct 2009)

spandex said:


> If you could let me know as Ill need to find out what is the best train to get.



Colly doesn't seem to have been on Cycle Chat recently. I've texted him to ask his plans and will let you know.


----------



## spandex (28 Oct 2009)

Thanks mate


----------



## iLB (29 Oct 2009)




----------



## 4F (29 Oct 2009)

Yeah cannot wait


----------



## mike e (29 Oct 2009)

I hope we have nice weather...


----------



## dan_bo (29 Oct 2009)

Should be a good 'un this.


----------



## colly (29 Oct 2009)

Bokonon said:


> Colly doesn't seem to have been on Cycle Chat recently. I've texted him to ask his plans and will let you know.



Hi Will,

Thanks for the text. I picked it up last night. I'm glad you did text me 'cos I had forgotten about this .

Not having even looked at my bike since about June, slogging around the boards at Manchester will seem like torture I expect. 
However I'll still be going. 
Later tonight, when I'm not pushed for time, I'll log back on and check out times etc etc and get some arrangements sorted. 

I can pick you up in Leeds as per last time.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Oct 2009)

Right that's it- bike orders faxed. 


Doesn't time fly!

There's 23 ish in. Nice number.


----------



## Landslide (30 Oct 2009)

One more would give us 12 teams for a Madison...


----------



## 4F (30 Oct 2009)

Ok so whats the crack then for a "track virgin" How much dosh will I need for bike, hat, shoes (have I missed anything ?) , what time are we meeting and did I read something about 2 shirts being needed ? ta in advance


----------



## Landslide (30 Oct 2009)

It's about a tenner for the bike. They only accept old style Look Delta cleats, or can be provided with clips+straps using adaptors. Shoe hire is £3 (I think). They'll lend you a lid, but they're a bit old/sweaty/grotty, so if you've got your own, I'd advise bringing it.
I'm aiming to get there by 7.15pm at the latest so I've plenty of time to get changed, stretch etc. before we get onto the track at 8pm.


----------



## Landslide (30 Oct 2009)

Oh, and the 2 shirts thing - they advise wearing a base layer. If you stack, then the 2 fabric layers slide over each other, lessening the risk of friction burns to your skin.


----------



## 4F (30 Oct 2009)

Thanks Landslide, will I get away with a set of fingerless specialized BG mitts as "track mitts" or is there really a difference


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (30 Oct 2009)

4F said:


> Thanks Landslide, will I get away with a set of fingerless specialized BG mitts as "track mitts" or is there really a difference


They should be fine - I have worn fingerless each time.

Edit - Shoe hire is about 4.60 from memory.


----------



## Tharg2007 (30 Oct 2009)

has anyone got any spare cleats i can borrow?


----------



## 4F (30 Oct 2009)

Nice, thanks all see you there.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Oct 2009)

Landslide said:


> It's about a tenner for the bike. They only accept old style Look Delta cleats, or can be provided with clips+straps using adaptors. Shoe hire is £3 (I think). They'll lend you a lid, but they're a bit old/sweaty/grotty, so if you've got your own, I'd advise bringing it.
> I'm aiming to get there by 7.15pm at the latest so I've plenty of time to get changed, stretch etc. before we get onto the track at 8pm.



Cheers for typing that Chris, I couldn't be arsed again


----------



## Tharg2007 (30 Oct 2009)

does anyone know if shimano r062 shoes are look compatible? they are spd-sl compatible but not sure if the look are the same?


----------



## dan_bo (30 Oct 2009)

You'd be able to bolt the look cleats to them I imagine; might be cheaper to hire the shoes though.


----------



## Tharg2007 (30 Oct 2009)

I have the shoes already, just need to borrow some cleats and my frugality is complete


----------



## fossyant (30 Oct 2009)

I have some Look Red cleat's spare...

I'll bring these and a couple of pairs of spare shoes..


----------



## Tharg2007 (30 Oct 2009)

nice one fossy, do i need to bring any bolts/screws for them?


----------



## Landslide (30 Oct 2009)




----------



## dan_bo (30 Oct 2009)




----------



## Bokonon (30 Oct 2009)

colly said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> Thanks for the text. I picked it up last night. I'm glad you did text me 'cos I had forgotten about this .
> 
> ...



Cheers Colly, makes life easier for me.

*Spandex* - sorry, looks like I won't be taking the train now. I Bromptoned it from Manchester Picadilly last time I went - it's only a couple of miles and there are directions on the velodrome web site.


----------



## fossyant (30 Oct 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> nice one fossy, do i need to bring any bolts/screws for them?



Oh..I have a bucket load....


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Nov 2009)

Bokonon said:


> Cheers Colly, makes life easier for me.
> 
> *Spandex* - sorry, looks like I won't be taking the train now. I* Bromptoned it* from Manchester Picadilly last time I went - it's only a couple of miles and there are directions on the velodrome web site.




did you take it in? or do i need to bring a lock?

cheers


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 Nov 2009)

i wouldnt leave anything outside round there, locked or not.


----------



## Bokonon (1 Nov 2009)

Bring it in and leave it in the centre of the track and let it mingle with the track bikes.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Nov 2009)

nice one, thanks very much. i hate carrying that d lock round, weighs loads.


----------



## marinyork (1 Nov 2009)

Yeap, don't, it'll be 100% fine, (wish I'd known this last time).


----------



## dan_bo (1 Nov 2009)

And they've just re-painted the track for us! kewl!


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2009)

Damn........ have now got a meeting at 5.00pm in Manchester, that may drag on, so I'll go straight to the Drome from the meeting. Can't bring any more spare shoes as I'll be on the bike, but will carry the cleat's for Tharg. MAy have just enough room for some energy drink powder......

If you see me spaced out after the intervals, that's because I won't have eaten much since lunch..... damn.... Not looking forward to the ride home through Gorton and North Reddish....at 10.30pm....


----------



## mike e (2 Nov 2009)

fossyant said:


> Damn........ have now got a meeting at 5.00pm in Manchester, that may drag on, so I'll go straight to the Drome from the meeting. Can't bring any more spare shoes as I'll be on the bike, but will carry the cleat's for Tharg. MAy have just enough room for some energy drink powder......
> 
> If you see me spaced out after the intervals, that's because I won't have eaten much since lunch..... damn.... *Not looking forward to the ride home through Gorton and North Reddish....at 10.30pm....*



We'll be driving across to Sheffield and your more than welcome to a lift if were passing your gaff, got an estate so bike should fit in the back no problem?


----------



## 4F (2 Nov 2009)

fossyant said:


> Damn........ have now got a meeting at 5.00pm in Manchester, that may drag on, so I'll go straight to the Drome from the meeting. Can't bring any more spare shoes as I'll be on the bike, but will carry the cleat's for Tharg. MAy have just enough room for some energy drink powder......
> 
> If you see me spaced out after the intervals, that's because I won't have eaten much since lunch..... damn.... Not looking forward to the ride home through Gorton and North Reddish....at 10.30pm....



Fossyant, I will be heading back to Bredbury afterwards so if you want a lift back that way no problem. Enough room for a bike in the back of the car


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2009)

You gents..... should be fine though..... - the fixed is an arse to get in a car, especially will guards.... will just have to ride fast.....


----------



## 4F (2 Nov 2009)

No problem, the offer is there though if you need it. I can get my 54 frame in there with guards with the handlebars tilted.


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2009)

4F said:


> No problem, the offer is there though if you need it. I can get my 54 frame in there with guards with the handlebars tilted.



Where are you staying in Bredbury - with family ? I live on the outskirts of Bredbury/Woodley.... cheers for the offer !


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (2 Nov 2009)

fossyant said:


> You gents..... should be fine though..... - the fixed is an arse to get in a car, especially will guards.... *will just have to ride fast.....*


... and don't stop for lights!!


----------



## Landslide (2 Nov 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> ... and don't stop for lights!!



If it's good enough for Arriva buses...


----------



## 4F (2 Nov 2009)

fossyant said:


> Where are you staying in Bredbury - with family ? I live on the outskirts of Bredbury/Woodley.... cheers for the offer !



Got myself a cracking deal at The Bredbury Hall Hotel and Country club which ties in really well for my meeting on Wed close by.

I looked at The Brittania in Dialstone lane however after reading all the bad reviews  such as "The only good thing about this hotel is the exit" I decided against it


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2009)

4F said:


> Got myself a cracking deal at The Bredbury Hall Hotel and Country club which ties in really well for my meeting on Wed close by.




Ooohh, you'll arrive back just in time for the night club then...... grab a grannie....

(PS not sure it's open on a Tuesday).....


----------



## 4F (2 Nov 2009)

Nice


----------



## trio25 (2 Nov 2009)

I always bring my bike in, in fact this weekend is the first time I have had to lock it up outside!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Nov 2009)

see you all tomorrow. i will be riding in. is it cold or hot inside? i.e., will i need to bring shorts or will my thermal tights be ok?


----------



## Landslide (2 Nov 2009)

Shorts, unless you're subscribing to one of those "sweat the weight away" training plans.


----------



## mike e (2 Nov 2009)

Is anyone planning on breaking any track records tomorrow night?...

Watched the World Cup at the weekend and it really got me in the mood.

Getting quite excited now...


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2009)

Not with my chest...... getting my excuses in early !!!


----------



## spandex (2 Nov 2009)

Is there a chance that there is any one that I can get a lift from York. As I have just had a look at the train times and if I get the train back that I think I will be getting Ill be back in York at 1.14!!!


----------



## Aperitif (2 Nov 2009)

Have a good time y'all - best of luck to mike Pendleton - our North South divide!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2009)

I enjoyed watching the BBC coverage of the track cycling from Manchester at the weekend. Have a great evening folks!


----------



## Landslide (2 Nov 2009)

Sorry for the late notice folks, but I'm gonna have to bail out. 
Been host to a hacking cough all weekend, and it's not got any better, sorry.

Guess I'll just have to wait 'til January.


----------



## colly (2 Nov 2009)

It's most likely no good to you Spandex but I'll be driving over from Leeds with Bokonon. 
I'm meeting him at about 5.45 and could swing by the station to collect you at around 6ish.
You would still get back late to York even if you hop a train from Leeds. Maybe even later.


----------



## iLB (3 Nov 2009)

must remember to keep pedalling...


----------



## 4F (3 Nov 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> must remember to keep pedalling...



First time on a fixed ?


----------



## iLB (3 Nov 2009)

4F said:


> First time on a fixed ?



certainly is...


----------



## dan_bo (3 Nov 2009)

Right people, I'll see you there tonight. I'll be there from 7.00 ish.

I've just fitted a set of conti supersonics-they look like bloody innertubes- to the Viking so i'll either be on my arse or putting in 16 second flying laps. Anyone fancy a sweep?


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Right people, I'll see you there tonight. I'll be there from 7.00 ish.
> 
> I've just fitted a set of conti supersonics-they look like bloody innertubes- to the Viking so i'll either be on my arse or putting in 16 second flying laps. Anyone fancy a sweep?



Hope you've scrubbed them off....otherwise I'm keeping clear !


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> certainly is...



Oh you'll have fun..... PS no brakes either.....oh and the banking can be scarey - 45 degree and you are as high as the eves of a house..... 

It will be a scream..........


----------



## spandex (3 Nov 2009)

colly said:


> It's most likely no good to you Spandex but I'll be driving over from Leeds with Bokonon.
> I'm meeting him at about 5.45 and could swing by the station to collect you at around 6ish.
> You would still get back late to York even if you hop a train from Leeds. Maybe even later.



That may help what time do you think you'll be getting beck to Leeds?


----------



## mknash (3 Nov 2009)

Let me just put in my excuses for my sure-to-be-crappy lap times........

I left my legs in my other trousers, Dog ate my cleats, Jesus hates me, I got a note from my mum............. 

okay, no excuses, but at least I will make everyone feel better (and have some fun)


----------



## Tharg2007 (3 Nov 2009)

yea, i have an excuse too, have eaten crap food all this week and last, also very tired through poor sleep also been on a lower pace on the commutes in (sh4rkys fault)


----------



## 4F (3 Nov 2009)

Right I am leaving shortly, see you all there


----------



## colly (3 Nov 2009)

spandex said:


> That may help what time do you think you'll be getting beck to Leeds?





It's about an hour from Manchester to Leeds, a bit less with light traffic so by the time we have finished and got changed etc I would guess we would be setting off back around 10.30
So around 11.30. Maybe earlier if we don't hang about getting changed etc.


----------



## Tharg2007 (3 Nov 2009)




----------



## trio25 (3 Nov 2009)

Whereas I'm thinking, must stay awake. For me it is very very late!

See you all later, I'm just cooking dinner - those who know me will realise how unusual this is! - so we can get out with loads of time!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (3 Nov 2009)

trio25 said:


> Whereas I'm thinking, must stay awake. For me it is very very late!
> 
> See you all later, *I'm just cooking dinner* - those who know me will realise how unusual this is! - so we can get out with loads of time!


So, your excuse might be "food poisoning"? 

Seems everyone is coming out with the excuses already... mine is simply that I'm crap on a fixie. 

It's the taking part that counts (so I keep telling myself!! )

See you all in a bit - really looking forward to this after a nice soaking on the way home... cycling in the dry... mmmmmm, lovely!!


----------



## trio25 (3 Nov 2009)

I don't need excuses I'm just rubbish at anything short and fast!


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2009)

Great night, chears again Dan_bo for organising. Pity about the stack at the end - hope you are feeling OK this morning 4F - you seemed to take the brunt of it.

Absolutely shattered this morning - slow ride into work (that said not eaten properly since lunch yesterday).

PS Before you all ask, no I did not wash the bike last night.....


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Nov 2009)

fossyant said:


> *Great night, chears again Dan_bo for organising. Pity about the stack at the end - hope you are feeling OK this morning 4F - you seemed to take the brunt of it.*
> 
> Absolutely shattered this morning - slow ride into work (that said not eaten properly since lunch yesterday).
> 
> PS Before you all ask, no I did not wash the bike last night.....



+1. nice to meet you all. i will be going out on the bike later. hopefully it won't be too bad. to my surprise i didn't come last and made it to the top of the banking which was quite thrilling. hopefully see you at the next one.

shaun


----------



## dan_bo (4 Nov 2009)

I've been shot in the legs!


Nice to meet everyone. Good to see so many smiling faces at the end- especially given the workout!. Sharky should be along with the numbers at some point.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Nov 2009)

Come on! Need pics / stats and recitals of pain!


----------



## colly (4 Nov 2009)

Thanks again Dan for organising. 
Good nights entertainment.

Hope you are not too bashed up this morning 4F, and the others that took a spill.

I took a load of pics.........................but they are, bar one, crap so I won't be posting them.
The only one thats even passable is this one, and that's rubbish.[/IMG]


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Come on! Need pics / stats and recitals of pain!



Mightily #issed off with the Looks fitted to my track bike, and those of Ali's..... 250m sprint, standing start, 3 unclips, 2 on my bike and one on Ali's (kindly lent to me)...nightmare.. 4th attempt had to start really slowly. Just no tension, Grrr....(thing is I ride Look Delta's on my road bikes...)... It's hard stopping a track bike with one leg......

I also learnt how quickly you fall off... after the stack on the first bend of the 2 x 10 man pursuit, our group went up high to avoid the guys on the track bottom, then slowed.... rounding the other banking (a little too slow) bang, out went my rear wheel and I was on the concrete at the bottom.... balls - instant hole burnt in arm of top and my skin.... out with the needle and thread tonight.....

Colly was funny - lying half dead in the riders D just before the pursuit - "no it's 10 on 10, not 10 on 11 - I'm not going out again"...... - he did !


----------



## mike e (4 Nov 2009)

Thanks for a great night, was nice to meet everyone and I'm already looking forward to the next. Glad 4f survived the crash. I took some pics as well but it was very late when I got home so I will post them tonight.


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Nov 2009)

Had a great time everyone! cant wait for the next one. Really good fun.


----------



## mknash (4 Nov 2009)

Must agree that was highly enjoyable, though my lovely padded seat was a joy to behold this morning........


----------



## Bokonon (4 Nov 2009)

A big thanks to Dan for organising this. Good to see everyone else.

Like Fossy, I was also a bit annoyed with shoes not staying clipped in. I just lost all trust in them after the bindings broke for the third time.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (4 Nov 2009)

Hello all, Dan passed me the times to put on here but I had a meeting this morning first thing so no chance to get them on... also I only have "real names" for people, which won't mean a lot to others on here... 

So, can everyone who was there last night (apart from the few who I definitely know the real name -> CC username matching such as Fossyant, Tharg, Dan_Bo, Bokonon, MKNash, 4F, Trio) PM me with the name they gave to the Coach to note down on the list for the times - I can then match them and get the times up for all to point and laugh marvel at.

Ta muchly.


----------



## marinyork (4 Nov 2009)

Thanks Dan Bo. Interesting to see how the different sessions panned out with different coaches and numbers.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (4 Nov 2009)

Right then - still missing a few links between "real people"/CC users but what I have so far is:

Fossyant - 19.43
Alison (non forum) - 20.51
Mike_E - 18.37 !!!!!
Dan_Bo - 22.46
Tharg2007 - 20.25
Sh4rkyBloke - 19.30
4F - 22.17 
Andy (non forum) - 20.12
MarinYork - 23.28
MKNash - 21.40
Rik (non forum) - 22.00
Trio25 - 23.02
Ilovebikes - 22.15

Well done to all, and hopefully there won't be too many bruises/aching bodies after 5 people decided to taste the track (you know who you are).

Another great session!! Cheers to Dan_Bo once again.


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Well done to all, and hopefully there won't be too many bruises/aching bodies after 5 people decided to taste the track (you know who you are).



Nothing sudocrem doesn't fix, or a needle and thread...I have yet to mention me 'slipping' off to the missus...ahem......


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Nov 2009)

Where's my time???????


----------



## iLB (4 Nov 2009)

iloveridingroundthevelodromeslowlyonfixedbikes


----------



## Will1985 (4 Nov 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Mike_E - 18.37


Damn it - beats my 18.92 from the first one. I can't have mike e "beating" me twice in a week  (that's if you count your gifted win up the hill on FNRttC!)

Are you at the next one mike? I feel a match sprint or something coming on...


----------



## Young Un (4 Nov 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Damn it - beats my 18.92 from the first one. I can't have mike e "beating" me twice in a week  (that's if you count your gifted win up the hill on FNRttC!)
> 
> Are you at the next one mike? I feel a match sprint or something coming on...



Get the Derny out and lets have a keirin!


----------



## Aperitif (4 Nov 2009)

Don't forget to factor in the 'age' "handicap" while you're busy organising a rematch Will. You should realise that a Northern mouseketeer is well versed in all aspects of velowar fare. 

Well done everyone - sounds great.


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Damn it - beats my 18.92 from the first one. Are you at the next one mike? I feel a match sprint or something coming on...



We'll all be snapping at yer heals next time Mr Whipper Snapper......  provided I get some decent pedals........ 

yeh right who am I kidding........Mike was pretty rapid....


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Nov 2009)

i agree, i definately can go faster than the standing start, just because i am more confident. still don't know my time yet!!!!


----------



## mike e (5 Nov 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Damn it - beats my 18.92 from the first one. I can't have mike e "beating" me twice in a week  (that's if you count your gifted win up the hill on FNRttC!)
> 
> Are you at the next one mike? I feel a match sprint or something coming on...



Hi Will, sorry for the late reply I've been ironing my polka dot jersey... I am definately riding again at the end of Jan so I'll see you there...


----------



## mike e (5 Nov 2009)

mike e said:


> Thanks for a great night, was nice to meet everyone and I'm already looking forward to the next. Glad 4f survived the crash. *I took some pics* as well but it was very late when I got home so I will *post them* *tonight*.



There all pretty rubbish... Was having a bad night with the camera.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (5 Nov 2009)

Me again with updated list of times...

Missed Bokkers off there (sorry) and didn't notice some obvious connections between usernames/real names (like ShaunCollier being called, unsurprisingly, Shaun on the list!) so the updated list is now:


Fossyant - 19.43
Alison (non forum) - 20.51
Mike_E - 18.37 !!!!!
Dan_Bo - 22.46
Tharg2007 - 20.25
Sh4rkyBloke - 19.30
4F - 22.17 
Andy (non forum) - 20.12
MarinYork - 23.28
MKNash - 21.40
Rik (non forum) - 22.00
Trio25 - 23.02
Ilovebikes - 22.15
Bokonon - 21.18
ShaunCollier - 20.73
Colly - 21.03

Just missing the mapping between 4 names (assuming they are all CC Forummers) now.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (5 Nov 2009)

shauncollier said:


> i agree, i definately can go faster than the standing start, just because i am more confident. *still don't know my time yet!!!!*


Sorted - apologies for the delay!


----------



## 4F (5 Nov 2009)

Yah finally back after a nightmare jouney back from Manchester last night apart from the nice part of picking up a free frame form the jolly decent L4dva in Brum last night for my next project, fixed no 2 

An excellent nights fun and a big thanks to Dan_Bo for arranging it. Felt chuffing painful yesterday (thank goodness for paracetamol) and spent most of the day walking around with an iffy looking limp. Much better today and apologies  to the others that got caught behind me. I didn't see who else came off as I had my eyes closed at that time listening to the sound of screeching (both tyres and Trio) and the sound of bikes on wood expecting the imminent tyre over helmet (oo-er)

Nice to meet many new CC's and looking forward to coming up again for another session.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Nov 2009)

glad to know you ok 4F. see you there next time. sharky, thank you for putting up times. danbo, once again thanks and please automatically count me in for jan 2010.

cheers


----------



## 4F (5 Nov 2009)

Umm have to check the calendar for the Jan date


----------



## colly (5 Nov 2009)

Nice to meet you 4F, glad you are on the mend.

Just seen you came all the way from Suffolk.
Bl**dy hell what time did you get back?


----------



## 4F (5 Nov 2009)

colly said:


> Nice to meet you 4F, glad you are on the mend.
> 
> Just seen you came all the way from Suffolk.
> Bl**dy hell what time did you get back?



Cheers Colly, nice to meet you as well. I had a meeting in Stockport until 4pm yesterday and then went via Brum to pick up a free frame. By 8 last night I was still on the road 2 hours from home (traffic was a chuffing nightmare) and had had enough and got a travel lodge near Kettering. Drove straight in to work this morning.


----------

